# What is this music name?



## gkhan (Jun 14, 2010)

What is this music name? please help me. Music in flash file. thanks...

http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1276549566


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> What is this music name?


Stanley .


----------



## gkhan (Jun 14, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Stanley .


how can i find mp3 format? i search stanley, i can't find anything

edit: i find.


----------

